

Programming a Computer for Playing Chess (1949) - anacleto
http://www.pi.infn.it/~carosi/chess/shannon.txt

======
thorel
A PDF version of the above article:
[http://vision.unipv.it/IA1/ProgrammingaComputerforPlayingChe...](http://vision.unipv.it/IA1/ProgrammingaComputerforPlayingChess.pdf)

------
solarexplorer
Also see
[https://chessprogramming.wikispaces.com/Timeline](https://chessprogramming.wikispaces.com/Timeline)
for a computer chess timeline

